
Ask HN: How can so many people from tech don't get Bitcoin? - arisAlexis
I see comparisons with tulips being upvoted and tech leaders from respectable accelerators or founders have the same opinion. It is understandable for financial dinosaurs but I don&#x27;t get it.<p>Isn&#x27;t it extremely clear that tulips were a crazy with no innovation where this is a groundbreaking way to have decentralized consensus solving double-spending problems and also immutable smart contracts running worldwide?<p>What is so difficult to grasp?
======
quuquuquu
Awesome comment.

I am not a Bitcoin supporter. I own no Bitcoin. I used to trade daily in 2013,
but now I'm all cash.

IMHO, people react angrily when they feel threatened. They attempt to belittle
what they don't like.

When someone is so deeply involved in US financial system, you know, from home
ownership, to stocks, taxes, bank accounts etc, you start to feel anxious
about anything that will challenge your investments.

So that's why so many people will say that Bitcoin is for criminals and drug
lords and child rapists.

Or at the very least it is all a tulip scam and you really should "invest in
something real".

So, whether they are right or wrong, they usually avoid having a technical
discussion about it.

There isn't really a fix for this. Society is comprised of the haves and have
nots, and people are very opinionated and biased on both sides.

------
kensai
Related!

[https://99bitcoins.com/bitcoinobituaries](https://99bitcoins.com/bitcoinobituaries)

------
GrumpyNl
When power drops, i can still trade my potatoes to any other goods. There is
nothing i can do with my digital coins.

~~~
BjoernKW
In principle the same applies to paper money, too (if power is out for more
than a few days). Currencies by their very definition don't have intrinsic
value other than as a means of exchanging goods and services.

Some might be backed something that has a perceived real-world value but even
in that case we're usually talking about precious metals, which themselves
don't have any intrinsic value either.

